

Twitter timeline is more than tweets from people you follow - elie_CH
http://qz.com/252192/twitter-now-officially-says-your-timeline-is-more-than-just-tweets-from-people-you-follow/

======
kmfrk
Did they change the title of the article? It now reads "Twitter now officially
says your timeline is more than just tweets from people you follow", which is
much clearer.

